# New Mr. Flapper Episode ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

In this episode, Flapper tells his fans a scary story.

http://mrflapper.com/051106.htm

NOTE: This episode is rated... hmm... PG-13? R? NC-17?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL! Very cute Terry....as usual


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry,
That was just a fabulous story and a great way to end a stressful day as I had at work tonight. Thanks a bunch and may the duckies never scare you away!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very cute and very entertaining, I can actually hear them talking. LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that was delightful. The pictures, storyline and just everything. 

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I loved it!!! Great imagination you have there!

More! More! Please!

Denise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad everyone enjoys the Mr. Flapper episodes. Do keep in mind that Mr. Flapper is not my duck, and I'm not the one doing these wonderful episodes .. Tiff from my Muscovy list is the one who deserves all the credit .. she just graciously allows the Mr. Flapper episodes to be widely shared with other folks who love birds and animals.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Please forward to Mr. Flapper's mama how muck we enjoy hearing about her duck tales(duck tails, too) 
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry,
> Please forward to Mr. Flapper's mama how muck we enjoy hearing about her duck tales(duck tails, too)
> Daryl


Have done so .. don't know if you typo'ed or if you really know ducks a bunch more up close and personal than you've let on .. "muck" ..  

Terry


----------

